# CVT transmission Oil temperature



## JayVickers (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello,

I just purchased the Schwaben BMW/Mini 14020SCH professional scanner. I finally got it working, was able to find the "CVT gear-oil temperature". It is running a little hot according to the scanner.
I am going to try a laser temperature gun in the morning on the pan to see if they compare. 

My question: By adding more fluid to the transmission. Will that bring the temperature down. I changed out the drivers side half shaft and lost 6 cups of fluid. I was able to put that much back in. So in theory I should be good. Maybe not though, there may not have been enough fluid in the transmission in the first place. 


I tried to pull the 5mm Allen drain plug, It started to round out, so I stopped. Any suggestions on getting it out. I have sprayed "PB Blaster" on it a couple of times. But have not tried it yet. 
Thank you everyone in advance for your suggestions. Have a good evening.
jay


----------

